# Has anyone seen my cousin?



## Kodiak (Nov 26, 2011)

His names Jason, also goes by his indian name "Tahaska" He has been mostly in Colorado and New Mexico. He was last i Silver City but I have not been able to contact him in over a half year, so just wondering if anyones has met or seen him?


----------



## Rancho (Nov 26, 2011)

He looks like my gentleman friend's brother


----------



## Kodiak (Nov 26, 2011)

Rancho said:


> He looks like my gentleman friend's brother


where are they from? Spokane?


----------

